# SJs description written by SJs!



## Eckis

niss said:


> Generational differences are more prominent on these sites, than are MBTI type differences.


While you have a point, I think there is definitely an MBTI or at the very least a personality component to it. 

For example: Ns are more numerous on the internet than in real life. Not a generational thing, just a general interest thing.


----------



## Eckis

angelcat said:


> Why do you say that?


The popularity of certain topics and interests suggests lots of intuitives and especially lots of Fi-users. There are a lot of INFPs in particular, from my experience. I'm not suggesting all INFPs like the same things or that all people who are interested in certain things are of a particular type, but there is a trend.

That's isn't to say there _aren't_ Si-users. It just doesn't seem particularly popular. 

Ns in general tend to dominate forums and sites like that, so I'm not surprised by it, just a statement.


----------



## 68097

Eckis said:


> The popularity of certain topics and interests suggests lots of intuitives and especially lots of Fi-users. There are a lot of INFPs in particular, from my experience. I'm not suggesting all INFPs like the same things or that all people who are interested in certain things are of a particular type, but there is a trend.
> 
> That's isn't to say there _aren't_ Si-users. It just doesn't seem particularly popular.
> 
> Ns in general tend to dominate forums and sites like that, so I'm not surprised by it, just a statement.


Such as?

I'm not meaning to be difficult, but I'm just wondering what your proof is.

It seems like a visually heavy place like tumblr, which is great fodder for starting creative pursuits, introducing people to new programming, etc., would attract sensors, particularly sensor-feelers who love to discuss and share the things they love with other fans. 

Fi-users would use the site as a 'eh, I guess I'll put this up' sort of thing, since Fi doesn't care about external validation on their art / rants / music / creativity, but I would think a Fe user of any stripe would LOVE tumblr. Throw in inferior Ne, which loves to discover new things and ... tumblr is a god.

I know plenty of SJs (including myself) who see it as a potential gold-mine for driving traffic to their websites, so they link their blogs, websites, fan fiction, etc., to automatically post there. The only SJs in my life who aren't on it either work 24/7 and have no time for it or don't know it exists. 

Guess my experience is different from yours?


----------



## Eckis

angelcat said:


> Such as?
> 
> I'm not meaning to be difficult, but I'm just wondering what your proof is.
> 
> It seems like a visually heavy place like tumblr, which is great fodder for starting creative pursuits, introducing people to new programming, etc., would attract sensors, *particularly sensor-feelers who love to discuss and share the things they love with other fans. *
> 
> Fi-users would use the site as a 'eh, I guess I'll put this up' sort of thing, since Fi doesn't care about external validation on their art / rants / music / creativity, *but I would think a Fe user of any stripe would LOVE tumblr. *Throw in inferior Ne, which loves to discover new things and ... tumblr is a god.
> 
> I know plenty of SJs (including myself) who see it as a potential gold-mine for driving traffic to their websites, so they link their blogs, websites, fan fiction, etc., to automatically post there. The only SJs in my life who aren't on it either work 24/7 and have no time for it or don't know it exists.
> 
> Guess my experience is different from yours?


I think our understanding of MBTI and stereotypes (which we're both using) are very different. As are our experiences with the types. Conflicting Si, oh no D:

@ The bolded... I definitely disagree. I've never heard of an ESFP or ESFJ (or an extrovert in general, really) on tumblr to begin with or having much interest in this sort of thing, and ISFJs are only more common because it seems a very introverted activity. The only Fe-users I've seen other than a handful of ISFJs are NFJs.

My NF friends all have tumblrs. My SJ friends think it is weird and wouldn't consider getting one and are surprised that I have one. The only Sensor friend that I know has one is an ISFP. 

Personally, my blog consists of fandom stuff mostly. That's the allure tumblr has for me. I'm there cause I'm a nerd, but that's not really type related.  

To be perfectly honest, tumblr is pretty versatile. You can personalize your blog. I see many types seeing the appeal in that, mostly introverts but I'm sure some extroverts are into it as well. I'm merely saying that the overall _culture_ of the site (read: social justice, feminism, etc.) would appeal to a certain demographic and they're most often, in my experiences, NFs. It isn't an exclusive club by any means, but it doesn't appeal to everyone. Myself included. Most people on tumblr are female, too. That doesn't mean it is exclusive to females, just that they're far more common than males. Do you get what I'm saying?

Anyway, I believe my support for that claim is pretty self-explanatory. It's even been stated in this thread (by you_)_... most of the submissions on the funkymbtifiction tumblr are from Ns. SJs aren't common. That's true for PerC as well. I don't really know what you're arguing here.


----------



## 68097

I find it funny how we're challenging each other's experiences while holding strong to our own -- that's a very Si thing to do. Heh.

You are correct, there are less extroverts on tumblr than introverts. And less high Se users than otherwise, since they're off DOING things. The rarest type on tumblr is ENTJ because they're off running the world at 20 years old. There are a few ESFJs around, though. 

No, being a nerd isn't type related. Though it helps if you ARE a nerd. Want a thousand gifs of Spock? Check tumblr. 500 other nerds also love him and post stuff about him 24/7. Most of what goes up there is crap, but on occasion I'll find a gem -- some brilliant person who cares about something important and has bothered to write about it. 

Though, it's been my experience that the nerdiest of all the nerds have Si somewhere in their functional stack. 

I see the culture of the site as: fandom central. Which appeals to all types. Want to fall over Harry Potter fans? Sherlock fans? Tumblr. Nothing crosses my dash (other than occasional ads when I forget to turn adblocker on) other than fandom stuff unless I seek it out and put it there. 

But yes, I do get what you're saying. I'm merely saying that you shouldn't state that SFJs don't do tumblr, because it's NF central -- because why would it be? What would stop an SJ from making gifs of Anne Boleyn and putting them up on tumblr that would appeal to an NF?

Though getting more N submissions for my "my life as..." posts would support your argument, to use that as evidence we would have to be convinced that everyone submitting a post as an NTP/NFP/NFJ/NTJ ... is actually one. I tend to doubt that a lot, because the intuitive profiles are so bursting with creativity that a creative SJ looks at the boring SJ profiles -- all about traditionalism, repetitive tasks, and taking care of kids -- and says, "Hell no." Hence, my theory that a lot of N's ... aren't. On occasion, I find the real article and they blow my mind. But a lot of the time, I have my doubts.

Actually, in my inbox, I'm sitting on an INTP "my life as..." that is so obviously Si-dom it's not even funny. Sigh.


----------



## Retsu

angelcat said:


> Actually, in my inbox, I'm sitting on an INTP "my life as..." that is so obviously Si-dom it's not even funny. Sigh.


Do you ever tell the people who you see are mistyped that they are?


----------



## 68097

Retsu said:


> Do you ever tell the people who you see are mistyped that they are?


This one, I did. I still haven't heard back! But the lack of prominent Ne is obvious. :sad:


----------



## Retsu

angelcat said:


> This one, I did. I still haven't heard back! But the lack of prominent Ne is obvious. :sad:


:<
I am personally interested to hear what gave it away. I am eager to become an expert in MBTI but my knowledge base isn't quite big enough yet.


----------



## 68097

Retsu said:


> :<
> I am personally interested to hear what gave it away. I am eager to become an expert in MBTI but my knowledge base isn't quite big enough yet.


Heh. Okay.

Allow me to use a personal illustration from a few weeks ago, when I sat down to have a conversation with an INFP. I asked her a simple question: how are you winding up with 22 people at your Christmas dinner? 

To answer that question, she started out fine -- she mentioned a handful of names of people who were coming, then started into another person, but derailed the conversation to tell me their back story, and why they were alienated from their family, and then went from there down a rabbit trail about some other thing.

10 minutes later, as I listen to this fount of random information, I still have no answer to my question, so I drag her and our conversation back on track. 

High Ne users do this. It's EVEN MORE obvious with Ne-doms because they ramble all over the place.

You want Ne-dom in writing? Victor Hugo, who starts out with a story, then descends into the history of the Paris sewer system and who built it and why, and then remembers oh, I'm writing fiction and goes back to his characters. 

An INFP I know who sometimes asks me to help her type characters also does this; I will have to skim through a large paragraph of text to reach her point.

That is what it is like, talking to Ne-dom/auxes, in my experience. In writing, they are not much different. They go down rabbit trails on a routine basis, lose their train of thought, pick up on a random thread, and are disjointed. 

So when I get a submission from a supposed NP, and it is straightforward, concise, short in its paragraphs, does not go off on any rabbit trails, and doesn't seem to grasp what Ne fully means, I get suspicious. :wink:


----------



## niss

Eckis said:


> While you have a point, I think there is definitely an MBTI or at the very least a personality component to it.
> 
> For example: Ns are more numerous on the internet than in real life. Not a generational thing, just a general interest thing.


I think that is a point that hasn't really been proven satisfactorily.

Are intuitives less common than sensors? Or is this perception developed because of the testing methods and percentage of mistypes? How is that tied to intellect? Is the internet population that frequents certain sites there because of generational interests? Intelligence and common socio-economic backgrounds? Similar stages of life? 

At one time Facebook was cutting edge and the realm of better thought than you see today. Was it because of more intuitives, or because of a better educated class of people?

There are many things that go into making a site attractive to a certain group of people. Tumblr and others are no exception. Being artsy is not the realm of intuitives - it is the realm of those with time to pursue such things. Within us all resides the thought of expressing who we are through some medium that appeals to us. But that gets hammered with the reality of working to pay bills, taxes, and raise a family. Leading lives of quiet desperation, seeking solace within a group of people with similar interests.

No, it isn't our intuitive vs sensor side that attracts us to these things. It is our need to have someone accept us for who we are. To be loved - that is what we want. We are chameleons and will change to suit our surroundings if we can but feel loved and accepted.


----------



## To_august

angelcat said:


> I'm merely saying that you shouldn't state that SFJs don't do tumblr, because it's NF central -- because why would it be? What would stop an SJ from making gifs of Anne Boleyn and putting them up on tumblr that would appeal to an NF?
> 
> Though getting more N submissions for my "my life as..." posts would support your argument, to use that as evidence we would have to be convinced that everyone submitting a post as an NTP/NFP/NFJ/NTJ ... is actually one. I tend to doubt that a lot, because the intuitive profiles are so bursting with creativity that a creative SJ looks at the boring SJ profiles -- all about traditionalism, repetitive tasks, and taking care of kids -- and says, "Hell no." Hence, my theory that a lot of N's ... aren't. On occasion, I find the real article and they blow my mind. But a lot of the time, I have my doubts.


Actually, totally agree. The only person I know who's keen on Tumblr is an xSFJ, who's thinking she's an NF of sorts.:tongue:


----------



## aendern

Eckis said:


> I've never heard of an ESFP or ESFJ (or an extrovert in general, really) on tumblr to begin with or having much interest in this sort of thing


I know of a really famous ESFP on Tumblr!

(@tyleroakley)


----------



## Eckis

emberfly said:


> I know of a really famous ESFP on Tumblr!
> 
> (@tyleroakley)


Well, his line of work kind of calls for a presence on social media. But you got me.


----------



## Eckis

@angelcat , I dunno if that's a fair assessment. If people understand the functions and align themselves with a certain type, who are we to tell them "you can't be this type because x?" While many may indeed be mistyped, I don't think most SJs would much mind a "boring" type description. I don't know how you'd mistake yourself for an INTP as an Si-dom. That takes a _lot _of self-deception.


----------



## aendern

Eckis said:


> Well, his line of work kind of calls for a presence on social media. But you got me.


Oh, yes, sure, but he was Tumblr-famous before he was famous-famous. That's why I thought it was relevant.


----------



## Eckis

emberfly said:


> Oh, yes, sure, but he was Tumblr-famous before he was famous-famous. That's why I thought it was relevant.


I wasn't aware of that! Youtube seems more inclined to his personality type, but that's interesting to know.


----------



## 68097

Eckis said:


> @angelcat , I dunno if that's a fair assessment. If people understand the functions and align themselves with a certain type, who are we to tell them "you can't be this type because x?"


Even if they're wrong, and it's obvious they're wrong?

Yeah ... no, I have a habitual need to correct people. Sadly.



> While many may indeed be mistyped, I don't think most SJs would much mind a "boring" type description.


I do. And I know a lot of SJs who were mistyped initially because they did mind it. And they still mind it. Way to be depressing: hello, you are an SJ. This means you are stuck in the past, all the intuitives hate you, and you couldn't be creative if your life depended on it. Enjoy your boring, menial job and raising kids, because that's all you're good for.

Sigh.



> *I don't know how you'd mistake yourself for an INTP as an Si-dom. That takes a lot of self-deception*.


That was me. My Ti/Ne is unusually high, and I just couldn't mesh with the SJ stereotypes. But in the end, I'm very much a straightforward get to the point doer personality. But it wasn't obvious until I started hanging out with a real Ti-Ne here on the site that it really sunk in. 

Doesn't help that I'm fairly non-emotional, not easily-hurt, and make all my decisions based on rationality over sentiment or emotion, either. I'm weird.


----------



## star tripper

It's insightful descriptions like these that really make me question my type. When I'm bored or trying to break the ice with friends I've known for years, I bring up personal experiences and then extrapolate and extrapolate. My sense of humor stems from extrapolation of personal experiences (ie a few days ago, we were going down a hill and I mentioned how people used to go down this hill on scooters to appear edgy and how I realized how "un-edgy" it actually was considering they were using a fucking scooter and that "Razor" was obviously a misnomer since there is nothing edgy about fucking scooters and then I started mentioning other ironically named products and coming up with my own brands).

My only issue with typing as an SFJ is my Ne and Ti are far more prominent than Fe, especially in real life. My speech is very, very Ti-heavy in particular, and... I dunno. It's like while my friends are all talking and trying to accommodate one another, I'm like, "I don't fucking care. I just wanna get on Space Mountain." Which leads me to believe I don't have a strong F preference. On the other hand, what I just typed could be interpreted as Si, couldn't it? 

But I dunno. At the same time, I don't place actual value on my Si. It's just... there. I don't make decisions based on Si; I make them based on whatever leaves me with the most options and has a back door if I have to abandon ship... or I simply pick the more exciting venture. And most of my frustrations in life are tied to Si, and I was at my unhappiest when I relied on Si, which sucked because it was always wrong.

It makes me wonder if I have a proper grasp on how Si manifests in certain positions, or hell, how all the functions manifest in certain positions. What does auxiliary Ti look like vs inferior Ti? Or I suppose the question I'm looking for is: is personality type the conscious or unconscious processes? If one is consciously picking Fi over Te, does that make them Fi>Te or does it make them Te because they initially saw through a Te lens but upon reflection decided Fi was better?

I suppose they should work _together_. There isn't really an either/or, I'd imagine. One deals with the objective and one deals with the subjective. So if they're working together, how do you discern the order? What's the relationship?


----------



## star tripper

star tripper said:


> I was at my unhappiest when I relied on Si, which sucked because it was always wrong.


Holy shit. "In my experience, use of past experiences is always wrong." What kinda Si-nception.

So my question becomes if you primarily utilize other functions in response to distrusting other functions, which ones are dominant/auxiliary and which ones are tertiary/inferior?


----------



## 68097

Your dominant functions are the ones you couldn't shut off if you wanted to; they direct your life and are how you engage with the world. 

The less you use a function, the more tired you get when asked to use it. I expound no energy whatsoever recognizing actors in obscure costume dramas and a great deal in brainstorming at work. Hence, Si-Ne.


----------

